# mot de passe mail



## fonze (17 Décembre 2008)

bonjour 

existe-t-il un moyen d'installer un mot de passe à l'ouverture de l'application "mail" ? 

merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2008)

et pourquoi?

la structure OSX 
une session = acces à toutes les personnes à qui par definition on accorde confiance et accès

on veut traiter ses mails autrement?
( mail ou autres fichiers )

=> un compte  utilisateur pour soi  = une session privée

l'usage est  une session par personne pour les données privées
et mise en commun du partageable 
-soit par session commune 
soit via la zone   déjà faite pour : Partagé


----------



## fonze (17 Décembre 2008)

merci pour cette réponse, et pour cette démonstration de "l'usage", mais j'ai mes raisons pour poser cette question. 

J'ai vraiment besoin d'installer un mot de passe à l'ouverture de mail ou de thunderbird, au sein d'une même session que je veux garder accessible à d'autres personnes.

merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2008)

et bien mettre ces comptes emails si " secrets" sur une autre session 

la philosophie OSX ce n'est pas de mettre un cadenas à une armoire dans le salon commun
car par definition cette armoire est commune

mais de mettre une armoire destinée à certaines choses  dans une autre piece ( qui elle  a une porte avec un cadenas)


----------



## fonze (17 Décembre 2008)

et bien disons que je dois pas être digne des utilisateurs mac 
fermons le sujet, il devient franchement inutile ! merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2008)

oh que non 
il peut etre utile y compris à d'autres se posant ce genre de questions

si seulement tu exposais ce probleme d'organisation de facon moins nébuleuse
qu'est ce qui motive ce cadenassage de messagerie?

il y a surement une raison
laquelle?


Note du modo : En tout cas, il y a une bonne raison à déménager ce topic, Mail étant une application "internet", sa place est dans "Internet et réseau", comme indiqué dans cette annonce qu'on est censé lire avant de poster !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2008)

Bon, sur le plan technique, il y a deux motifs plausibles à la demande de fonze.

Dans un de ces cas, (ne pas vouloir que quelqu'un puisse se servir du Mac sans lui en demander l'autorisation, et idem pour le courrier électronique), la seule solution envisageable est la création d'une session pour cette personne "sous tutelle", mais dont on ne lui communique pas le mot de passe, et dans laquelle, on supprime purement et simplement l'accès à Mail.

Dans le second cas (restreindre l'accès à certains comptes mails), il est possible de simplement ne pas enregistrer le mot de passe de ces comptes (et bien entendu, de ne pas communiquer le dit mot de passe à la personne visée par les restrictions). Par contre, pour que la confidentialité soit maintenue, ça impliquera aussi d'exporter les mails récupérés de ces comptes dans un endroit protégé des regards indiscrets avant de les supprimer dans mail.

Dans tous les cas, il n'est pas possible de protéger le lancement d'une application par mot de passe, et la solution préconisée par pascalformac reste la plus simple à mettre en &#339;uvre !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, sur le plan technique, il y a deux motifs plausibles à la demande de fonze.
> 
> Dans un de ces cas, (ne pas vouloir que quelqu'un puisse se servir du Mac sans lui en demander l'autorisation, et idem pour le courrier électronique), la seule solution envisageable est la création d'une session pour cette personne "sous tutelle", mais dont on ne lui communique pas le mot de passe, et dans laquelle, on supprime purement et simplement l'accès à Mail.


et oui
une session adaptée pour chaque utilisateur


> Dans le second cas (restreindre l'accès à certains comptes mails), il est possible de simplement ne pas enregistrer le mot de passe de ces comptes (et bien entendu, de ne pas communiquer le dit mot de passe à la personne visée par les restrictions). Par contre, pour que la confidentialité soit maintenue, ça impliquera aussi d'exporter les mails récupérés de ces comptes dans un endroit protégé des regards indiscrets avant de les supprimer dans mail.


oui
concretement c'est lourd et revient  à ne pas utiliser Mail comme interface complete  avec ces adresses.... sur cette session


> la solution préconisée par pascalformac reste la plus simple à mettre en &#339;uvre !


qui est celle d'Apple


----------



## fonze (18 Décembre 2008)

voici une solution simple, et qui peut s'appliquer à d'autres contextes
merci à macbidouille

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=286635&st=0&p=2871671&#entry2871671


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2008)

c'est ca
 simple....


A peine  sortie y a dejà des soucis...


----------



## schwebb (19 Décembre 2008)

fonze a dit:


> voici une solution simple, et qui peut s'appliquer à d'autres contextes
> merci à macbidouille
> 
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=286635&st=0&p=2871671&#entry2871671



Achtung avec Locknut; copié en fin de discussion, sur le même forum:  "J'ai un gros problème avec LockNut : j'ai voulu protéger MAIL par un mot de passe. Ça marche bien mais par contre mail ne relève plus le courrier !!! Je me suis envoyé un message, je fais "relever" et rien ne se passe ..."

Je crois que ça te concerne étroitement. 


EDIT: un autre solution pourrait être la session avec contrôle parental, non? Je viens d'en créer une en prévision du séjour chez moi d'une petite fille de la famille, c'est très pratique, notamment au niveau du choix des applis autorisées.


----------



## fonze (19 Décembre 2008)

EDIT: un autre solution pourrait être la session avec contrôle parental, non? Je viens d'en créer une en prévision du séjour chez moi d'une petite fille de la famille, c'est très pratique, notamment au niveau du choix des applis autorisées.[/QUOTE]


hello, 

j'ai effectivement opté pour cette solution. Merci !


----------



## boddy (19 Décembre 2008)

C'est pourtant pas trop compliqué :

Il faut que tu re-créés ton compte et que tu n'enregistres pas ton mot de passe.
A chaque ouverture le mot de passe est demandé et à la question "voulez-vous enregistrer le mot de passe dans le trousseau" : tu ne coches pas.

Impossible d'ouvrir ta boîte sans le mot de passe, par contre on peut visualiser le titre des mails déjà reçu, mais pas les ouvrir.


----------

